# Looking for a throttle adapter plate from a R32 throttle to 1.8t manifold WITH water meth nozzle



## awwvolks (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone know who makes one?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

try INA, Isaam could probably make that happen.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*USRT!*

USRT.com has a plate for the W/M. I have one on the 225 TT not sure if it would fit for you but you can check it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

coachvtt said:


> USRT.com has a plate for the W/M. I have one on the 225 TT not sure if it would fit for you but you can check it out.


Thanks for the referral. We don't do conversion adapters, actually. INA does. Btw, our actual site is at www.usrallyteam.com. I've desired usrt.com but the squatter wants $3 Million for it. Chhyeeeeah, RIGHT. :laugh:


----------

